# SiemensPLCToolBox TIA



## Senator42 (10 August 2011)

Hallo Alle, 
habe schon geschaut, aber ich finde keinen Hinweis ob es die 
SiemensPLCToolBox  für  TIA  (S7 1200) gibt, oder bald geben wird.

gruss


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 August 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle,
> habe schon geschaut, aber ich finde keinen Hinweis ob es die
> SiemensPLCToolBox  für  TIA  (S7 1200) gibt, oder bald geben wird.
> 
> gruss



Nö!

Wirds in nächster Zeit nicht geben. Habe schon versucht mehr über das TIA Dateiformat rauszufinden, doch bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.

Verbindungen zu 1200er SPS sollten ja aber z.b. mit absolut Addressierten DBs gehen (soweit Ich weiss)


----------



## Senator42 (11 August 2011)

*S7 1200 zugriff von hochsprache*

Wie kann ich von einer hochsprache (C, VB dot.net)
auf die Symbole und DB-Datenstrukturen so zugreifen wie es 
Offline mit der Toolbox oder S7 300/400 Kommandoschnittstelle geht?

achja, und dann später auch Online. (E A M T Z DBs  also auf Variable)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 August 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich von einer hochsprache (C, VB dot.net)
> auf die Symbole und DB-Datenstrukturen so zugreifen wie es
> Offline mit der Toolbox oder S7 300/400 Kommandoschnittstelle geht?



also mit meiner ToolBox im Moment gar nicht!


----------



## Senator42 (11 August 2011)

*Alternativen ?*



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> also mit meiner ToolBox im Moment gar nicht!


Das weiß ich bereits aus der 1. Antwort.
Hab mich wohl nicht differenziert genug ausgedrückt.

Die Frage: Gibt es Alternativen? (evtl auch von S**s)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 August 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich bereits aus der 1. Antwort.
> Hab mich wohl nicht differenziert genug ausgedrückt.
> 
> Die Frage: Gibt es Alternativen? (evtl auch von S**s)



Im Moment gibts keine Fremdprogramme die mit dem Tia Fileformat umgehen können (so weit ich weiss!). Und von Siemens gibts zur Zeit auch nichts....


----------

